

All Lost in the Supermarket - mjn
http://limn.it/all-lost-in-the-supermarket/

======
mjn
I found this an informative look at the history and current state of the
supermarket "center store", the aisles that contain the commodity boxed and
canned staple products (vs. butcher counter, bakery, etc.).

